# 2017 iowa pro am



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

let`s congratulate Dave Cousin for winning Men`s Pro division with his Prime target bow and a young lady in Women`s Pro division Breanna Theodore also shooting a Prime target.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

Breanna also won !


----------

